# Gentoo & Onboard ethernet cards

## deedrah

I'm having problems with the following:

I have a ASUS A7N8X Deluxe mobo, it has 2 ethernet slots onboard

in windows xp i always use one of those slots to connect to the internet and that works fine. When i boot the gentoo livecd it also works,

but when im done with installing and i reboot i can only see lo 

ifconfig eth0 up gives an error ( resource not available )

any ideas on this?

on livecd it find the ethernet card, when i boot linux from hd it cant find it

i could really  use some help on this one  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## deedrah

* Info of my mobo*

these are the two eth devices on board. loaded both modules, still no result, im getting a   socioflags : resource temporarly unavailable  or something :s sorry for my bad english

Onboard Nvidia LAN (needs nvidia driver 'nvnet')

Onboard 3Com LAN (uses 3c59x module)

* output from the livecd *

cdimage root # lsmod

Module Size Used by Tainted: PF

nvnet 26400 0 (unused)

ohci1394 22792 0 (unused)

ieee1394 40036 0 [ohci1394]

8139too 14184 0

mii 2192 0 [8139too]

3c59x 25488 1

floppy 47004 0 (autoclean)

serial 48932 0 (autoclean)

isa-pnp 28100 0 (autoclean) [serial]

cloop 5520 1

usb-storage 59372 0 (unused)

hid 12564 0 (unused)

usb-ohci 17248 0 (unused)

ehci-hcd 14944 0 (unused)

usbcore 55712 1 [usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

----------

## Anthropos

 *deedrah wrote:*   

> * Info of my mobo*
> 
> these are the two eth devices on board. loaded both modules, still no result, im getting a   socioflags : resource temporarly unavailable  or something :s sorry for my bad english
> 
> Onboard Nvidia LAN (needs nvidia driver 'nvnet')
> ...

 

I am experiencing the same problem. -- 

LiveCD (2004.0) correctly identifies the onboard 3Com NIC as noted from this entry in dmesg:  '3Com PCI 3c920 tornado at 0xC000'.  The 3Com NIC is assigned to eth0 and the nVidia NIC is assigned to eth1.

The instructions in the Gentoo Handbook were followed while performing a full compilation (stage1).  Used 'gentoo-sources' and 'genkernel' to configure the kernel.  Also emerged 'hotplug', 'nvidia-kernel', 'nforce-net', and 'nforce-audio'.  (I had network connectivity during installation.)

After rebooting the new system, the following appears in dmesg:  'eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IVP4 over 1394 Ethernet (ohci1394)' and 'eth1394: eth0: Error BROADCAST_CHANNEL register valid bit not set, can't send IP traffic'.

Autodetect didn't find the 3Com NIC and I don't think it found the nVidia NIC.  I think it found the bridge between the two and got lost.  Perhaps emerging 'nforce-net' caused the error.  Can 'nforce-net' be 'removed'?...

Any assistance would be appreciated.

----------

## Tb0ne

deedrah what kernel version are you running?

A reverse-engineered module for the nvidia onboard net exists in the newer 2.6 kernels, its called forcedeth. It's under Device Drivers --> Networking Support --> Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) --> Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL). If you're using a 2.4 kernel then the nforce-net should work. Maybe you forgot to load the module?

Hope that helps.

----------

## brown

I'm having a similiar problem... just installed last night, after some initial manual kernel (2.4) compilation problems I decided to just use genkernel and hotplug. 

Problem is that hotplug always wants to load the eth1394 module for my NForce2 onboard NIC, even though I have nforce-net emerged and told it to load at startup.

Anyone know how to disable eth1394 from loading like that? I added it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but that doesnt seem to stop it.

----------

## nightm4re

I am also having this problem, with eth1394 starting up automatically.

For those who cannot get any kind of network going at all, these are the steps I use to get my network going.

```

rmmod eth1394

rmmod nvnet

modprobe nvnet

```

(the rmmod nvnet is necessary because it loads on startup, i'm sure there's an easier way tho..)

My eth0 then automatically grabs an IP and is all set.  You can check it with ifconfig.

I'm thinking of adding these lines to my /etc/init.d or whatever script it is that does the initial execution on boot.  It's kindof hacky, but it'll get the job done till someone can answer how to disable eth1394.

----------

## r3pek

if you don't use eth1394, most people don't, don't compiled as a module.

eth1394 is for ethernet over IEEE1394 witch probably you don't use. that's eth0. it's your firewire port. try to do a ifconfig -a to see all your network devices. if the modules for the NVIDIA NIC and for the 3COM NIC are loaded, it should be there a eth1 and an eth2.

----------

